# هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله القوى



يرى البعض انه من غير المحتمل ان يكون المبشرون الذين ادخلوا المسيحية الى الجزيرة العربية قبل الاسلام قد اهملوا تزويد المسيحيين العرب بترجمة عربية (11) . 
(ويرى اغلب الباحثين ان الحاجة الى الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس بدأت تظهر بعد وفاة محمد (ص) وسيادة الاسلام وانضواء المجتمعات المسيحية واليهودية تحت سيطرته) (12) (وانه لا يوجد دليل يعول عليه لاثبات أي ترجمة عربية قبل الاسلام) (13). 


“وهناك نقطة اخرى متصلة بهذا البحث عن اليهودية والنصرانية العربية ثم بالثقافة العربية بوجه عام: وهي اذا ما كانت التوراة والانجيل في عصر النبي ص. وبيئته منقولاً الى العربية أم لا؟ 

...والقرائن القرآنية تلهمنا من جهة، والتاريخ المتصل بالمشاهدة من جهة اخرى يخبرنا بأن آلافاً مؤلفة من العرب كانوا نصارى، ومنهم البدو ومنهم الحضر. وانهم كان لهم دول وشأن على مسرح بلاد الشام والعراق؛ ولهم اساقفتهم ورهبانهم وقسيسوهم وكنائسهم وأديارهم الكثيرة. 

واستتباعاً لهذا فإن من السائغ ان يقال انه لا بد من ان يكون بعض اسفار العهد القديم والعهد الجديد، إن لم يكن جميعها، قد ترجمت الى العربية قبل الاسلام؛ وضاعت فيما ضاع من آثار عربية مدونة في غمرات الثورات والفتن والفتوح. نقول هذا لاننا لم نطلع على قول ما في صدد وجود ترجمة عربية لهذه الاسفار تمت الى ما قبل البعثة. وكل ما عرفناه خبر ترجمة عربية لبعضها منسوب الى القرون الاسلامية الوسطى. 

ولعل ما في القرآن من اسماء وكلمات معربة كثيرة، ومن تعابير مترجمة متصلة بمحتويات هذه الاسفار مثل (التوراة والانجيل وروح القدس وجبريل وميكال والزبور ونوح وابراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب وادريس ويوسف وهارون وقارون وفرعون وداود وسليمان وطالوت وجالوت، وعزيز ومسيح وعيسى وزكريا والياس واليشع وذي الكفل ويونس وأيوب وحوارين وسيناء ويهود ونصارى وتابوت ألخ) مما تصح أن تكون قرائن عن ذلك. ونرى ان هذا هو الذي يستقيم مع وجود عشرات الوف العرب النصارى، وآلاف الرهبان والقسيسين العرب، ومئات الكنائس والاديار العربية. واذا صح ما نقوله فتكون هذه التلرجمة مصدرا رئيسيا مدونا من مصادر ثقافة العرب ومعارفهم النصرانية واليهودية؛ خاصة قبا البعثة، كما هو المتبادر" (درزة: عصر النبي وبيئته قبل البعثه: 468-469). 

ونحن لاثبات وجود ترجمة عربية للكتاب والانجيل، نجد دليلين من القرآن والحديث: ففي أحد آيات القرآن التي تصف النصارى ورهبانهم في صلاتهم بمكة والمدينة والحجاز، تميزهم عن سائر اهل الكتاب بقولها: " ليسوا سواء من اهل الكتاب امة قائمة يتلون آيات الله آناء الليل وهم يسجدون" (آل عمران 113) وهذه الاية اصدق شاهد على وجود ترجمة عربية للتوراة والزبور والانجيل: رهبان عرب او غير عرب يتلون في الحجاز آيات الله آناء الليل لا يمكن ان يكون ذلك الا في لغة العرب. 

وفي البقرة آية اخرى توحي بمثل ذلك عن اليهود والذين كانوا يترجمون الكتاب للعرب: " فويل للذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله" (79). لم يكن اليهود يفهمون الكتاب العبراني بل ترجموه الى الارامي لهم، ولا شك في انهم كانوا يترجمون بالعربية لليهود المستعربين او العرب المتهودين. ويزيدها ايضاحا تهديد القرآن للربانيين الذين " يكتمون من أنزل الله من الكتاب" (بقرة 159 و 174)، وتحدي القرآن للمعارضين اليهود: " قل فأتوا بالتوراة فأتلوها ان كنتم صادقين" (آل عمران 93) فكــيف يشهد السامعون على صدقهم او كذبهم اذا تلوها بغير العربية؟؟؟ اذا كانت مترجمة الى العربية وتتلى بالعربية. 

وقد جاء في السير والاحاديث الصحيحية ان ورقة بن نوفل كان أحد مترجمي الانجيل الى العربية قبل الاسلام. 

وخاطب البغدادي في كتاب (التقييد) يذكر ان محمد لام عمراً على ترجمته كتاباً من اهل الكتاب (ص 52) ولام ايضا صاحبياً ترجم كتاب دانيال (ص 57). 

ونجد دليلين من التاريخ العام والخاص. فقد سجلت المراجع " ان الطبري روى عن هشام بن محمد أنه لم ذهب اليمني يستنجد النجاشي على ذي نواس وأنبأه بما فعل نصير اليهودية بالنصارى (في نجران واليمن) وأراه الانجيل قد احرقت النار بعضه، كتب النجاشي الى قيصر في ذلك وبعث اليه بالانجيل المحرق" ( وهذه القصة ايضا يرويها حسنين هيكل: حياة محمد 74). فهذا الانجيل المتلو في اليمن والذي احرقه ذو نواس لا شك انه كان بالعربي، كي يتلوه نصارى العرب. 

ثم ان " وجود عشرات الوف العرب النصارى، وآلاف الرهبان والقسيسين العرب، ومئات الكنائس والاديار العربية " – كما يقول دروزة – لا يقوم الا بوجود ترجمة عربية للانجيل والكتاب بجميع اقسامه لات قراءة التوراة والزبور والانبياء والانجيل معا من صلب صلواتهم التي لا تقوم بدونها، وفيها كانوا يتلون الكتاب والانجيل بكاملها على مدار السنة في الكنيسة. 

فهذه الادلة النقلية والعقلية تقضي بوجود ترجمة عربية للكتاب والانجيل، قبل الاسلام


----------



## رانا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عه*

لو بحثت فى اعمال الرسلاصحاح 2 عدد2الى 12 (وصار بغته من السماء صوت كما صوت هبوب ريح عاصفه وملا كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين وظهرت لهم السنه منقسمه كانها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم وامتلا الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمونبالسنه اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا وكان يهود رجال اتقياء من كل امه تحت السماء ساكنين فى اورشليم فلماصار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا لان كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته فبهت الجميع وتعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض أترى ليس جميع هولاء المتكلمين جليلين فكيف نسمع كل واحد منا لغته التى ولد فيها فرتيون وماديون وعيلاميون والساكنين ما بين النهرين واليهوديه وكبدوكية وبنتس واسيا وفريجية وبمفليه ومصر ونواحى ليبيه التى نحو القيروان والرومانيون المستوطنون يهود دخلاء كريتيون وعرب نسمعهم يتكلموا بالسنتنا بعظائم الله
ومن هنا نجد ان اثنا حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ وايمان الثلاث الاف نفس كان يوجد عرب امنوا اذن المسيحيه معروفه بالغه العربية قبل دخول الاسلام لمصر


----------



## ItWorks (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*

*قرأت فب بعض الأبحاث و المواقع معلومات تثبت غير هذا وأقتبست منها ما يلي:*

*كلمة عن الكتاب المقدس في اللغة العربية*

*إن أول ترجمة للكتاب المقدس إلى اللغـة العربية ظهرت في النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن الميلادي، عندما قام يوحنا أسقف أشبيلية في أسبانيا بترجمة الكتاب إلى العـربية نقلاً عن ترجمة إيرونيموس اللاتينيـة. وكانت ترجمته محدودة فلم تشمل كل الكتاب، كما لم يكن لها الانتشار الكافي.

ثم في أواخر القرن التاسع قام رجل يهودي يدعى سعيد بن يوسف الفيومي بترجمة العهد القديم فقط إلى العربية.

وبعد ذلك توالت ترجمات أخرى من أشخاص كثيرين لأجزاء متفرقة من الكتاب المقدس. على أن هذه الترجمات لم تفِ بالحاجة تماماً، إذ كان معظم المترجمين يعتمدون على ترجمات أخرى أقدم؛ كالسريانية والقبطية، وليس على الأصل العبري واليوناني، فنتج عن ذلك ترجمات مشوهة ومشحونة بالأخطاء. مما دفع أحد علماء الكنيسة القبطية، يدعى هبة الله بن العسال من الإسكندرية، بمراجعة إحدى الترجمات وضبطها وتصويبها، وكان ذلك عام 1252م.*

المصدر : http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp6.html


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*



ItWorks قال:


> *قرأت فب بعض الأبحاث و المواقع معلومات تثبت غير هذا *


 
تثبت عكس ماذا؟
هل حاولت ان تقرأ الموضوع اصلا؟


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*



ItWorks قال:


> *قرأت فب بعض الأبحاث و المواقع معلومات تثبت غير هذا وأقتبست منها ما يلي:*
> 
> *كلمة عن الكتاب المقدس في اللغة العربية*
> 
> ...



*يا حضرة الزميل هل تنكر انه كان بين يدي رسولك والقس ورقة انجيلا عبرانيا كان يقوم القس ورقة بترجمتة للعربية كما ذكرت اصح الاحاديث عندكم ..!!!

وطبعا هذا الانجيل هو انجيل مزور تابع للشيعه الابيونيه والتي تنكر الوهية المسيح وصلبة وقيامتة والفداء والتي تقول بالمسيح انه بشر كسائر البشر وانه رسول وليس اله ولا ابن لله وووالخ ..

فكيف لا يوجد انجيل عربي في شبة الجزيرة العربيه ...!!!!

هذا انجيل مزور يشهد به التاريخ والذي استعان به محمد وورقة بتاليف القران بالاضافه الى الاناجيل القانونية التي كانت موجودة في شبة الجزيرة العربيه والتي وردت منها ايات في قرانك .. :new6:

*


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*



> يا حضرة الزميل هل تنكر انه كان بين يدي رسولك والقس ورقة انجيلا عبرانيا كان يقوم القس ورقة بترجمتة للعربية كما ذكرت اصح الاحاديث عندكم ..!!!



معلش ممكن اعرف ايه هي الاحاديث دي ؟؟؟؟

بس يكون فيها المفهوم اللي انتا قلت عليه

ماشي

شكرا ليكم


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*

*120369** -  فرجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى خديجة يرجف فؤاده ، فانطلقت به إلى ورقة بن نوفل – وكان رجلا تنصر يقرأ الإنجيل بالعربية – فقال ورقة : ماذا ترى ؟ فأخبره ، فقال ورقة : هذا الناموس الذي أنزل الله على موسى ، وإن أدركني يومك أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا * الراوي: عائشة 													 -  													خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح 													 -  													المحدث: البخاري 													 -  													المصدر: الجامع الصحيح 													 -  													الصفحة أو الرقم:3392


و ايضا هذا الحديث* - كان أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرؤيا الصادقة في النوم ، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح ، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء ، فكان يلحق بغار حراء ، فيتحنث فيه - قال : والتحنث التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن يرجع إلى أهله ، ويتزود لذلك ، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة ، فيتزود بمثلها ، حتى فجئه الحق وهو في غار حراء ، فجاءه الملك فقال : اقرأ ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما أنا بقارئ ) . قال : ( فأخذني فغطني حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، قلت : ما أنا بقارئ ، فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، قلت : ما أنا بقارىء ، فأخذني فغطني الثالثة حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : { اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق . خلق الإنسان من علق . اقرأ وربك الأكرم . الذي علم بالقلم } . الآيات إلى قوله : { علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم } ) . فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ترجف بوادره ، حتى دخل على خديجة ، فقال : ( زملوني زملوني ) . فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع . قال لخديجة : ( أي خديجة ، ما لي ، لقد خشيت على نفسي ) . فأخبرها الخبر ، قالت خديجة : كلا ، أبشر ، فوالله لا يخزيك الله أبدا ، فوالله إنك لتصل الرحم ، وتصدق الحديث ، وتحمل الكل ، وتكسب المعدوم ، وتقري الضيف ، وتعين على نوائب الحق . فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل ، وهو ابن عم خديجة أخي أبيها ، وكان امرأ تنصر في الجاهلية ، وكان يكتب الكتاب العربي ، ويكتب من الإنجيل بالعربية ما شاء الله أن يكتب ، وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي ، فقالت خديجة : يا ابن عم ، اسمع من ابن أخيك ، قال ورقة : يا ابن أخي ، ماذا ترى ؟ فأخبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى ، فقال ورقة : هذا الناموس الذي أنزل على موسى ، ليتني فيها جذعا ، ليتني أكون حيا ، ذكر حرفا ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أو مخرجي هم ) . قال ورقة : نعم ، لم يأت رجل بما جئت به إلا أوذي ، وإن يدركني يومك حيا أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا . ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي ، وفتر الوحي فترة ، حتى حزن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . * الراوي: عائشة 													 -  													خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح 													 -  													المحدث: البخاري 													 -  													المصدر: الجامع الصحيح 													 -  													الصفحة أو الرقم:


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*



> وكان رجلا تنصر يقرأ الإنجيل بالعربية



ايوه بس اللي انا اعرفه ان كلمه يقرا من معانيها انه يتلو 

يعني مش لازم يقرا من كتاب 

فاهمني

وكمان اعرف ان من معانيها انه يحفظ وتقريبا يتعلم برده 

كل دي معاني
فليه ما تقولشي ان معناها انه يتلوه الانجيل بالعربيه ( وده مافيهوش اي دليل علي انه كان فيه انجيل بالعربي )



> فقال ورقة : ماذا ترى ؟ فأخبره ، فقال ورقة : هذا الناموس الذي أنزل الله على موسى



اولا ده دليل علي النبوه مش ضده 
ثانيا اللي فهمته من الروايه التانيه انه كان اعمي 


> وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي



وده طبعا بيؤيد كلامي انه ماكانشي بيقرا من كتاب ده معناها انه بيتلوا

يعني مثلا لو قلت اني معايا كتاب بالانجليزي ولكني سوف اتلوه عليك بالعربي فهل ده يعني انه لازم يكون مكتوب بالعربي ؟؟؟




> ويكتب من الإنجيل بالعربية ما شاء الله أن يكتب


طيب فين الدليل هنا 
اظن انه بيقول انه بيكتب ولم يقل انه كان مكتوب كامل 
انا موافقك انه كان ممكن يكون مكتوب بعض الاعداد او الاسفار مثلا بالعربيه 
بس اكيد مش كله , اكيد نسبه بسيطه جدا جدا

كمان فيه نقطه مهمه اوي 
حضرتك قلت 


> هل تنكر انه كان بين يدي رسولك والقس ورقة انجيلا عبرانيا كان يقوم القس ورقة بترجمتة للعربية كما ذكرت اصح الاحاديث عندكم ..!!!


وعلشان كده انا سالتك

بس الحديثين اللي انتا جبتهم دول مافيهمشي اولا انه كان عبراني ولا انه كان بيقوم بترجمته له !!!!

معلش انا برده عاوز الاحاديث اللي بتقول انه كان بيترجمله
هي دي النقطه اللي تهمني
سيبك من اي حاجه تانيه

عاوز الاحدايث اللي فيها انه كان بيترجمله


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*

معلش انا نسيت اشكرك علي اهتمامك وادبك 

شكرا


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*



abn_eleslam قال:


> ايوه بس اللي انا اعرفه ان كلمه يقرا من معانيها انه يتلو
> 
> يعني مش لازم يقرا من كتاب
> 
> ...



عزيزي.. احييك علي محاولتك الدفاعية هذه و لكن اسمح لي ان اقول...
هل التلاوة تتم بلغة غريبة عن الكتاب ام بلغة الكتاب؟؟؟؟
فلو قلنا ان الكتاب عبراني... فيجب ان تكون التلاوة بالعبرية.. اما الشرح او التفسير فباللغة الاجنبية...
و لكن عندما يقول ان التلاوة بالعربية اذن فالكتاب هو ايضا بالعربي...

اولا: ورقة ابن نوفل كان قسيسا يتبع لاحد الطوائف المسيحية المهرطقة.. و بالتالي لو كان يريد ان يتلوا الانجيل كما انت تقول او تحاول ان توحي بكلامك لكانت التلاوة بلغة الكتاب الاصلية و هي العبرية او اليونانية..
و كمثال: نجد مثلا في القرأن ان هناك العديد من الترجمات و لكن التلاوة هي فقط بالعربية..
و اذن فكلمة يكتب هنا ليست التلاوة بل هي بالفعل الترجمة و الكتابة التدوينية الفعلية...

ثانيا: كما سبق و ذكرت ان ورقة كان قسيسا.. و كان يعظ في الناس في شبه الجزيرة العربية... فكيف سيعظهم بلغة هم لا يعرفوها؟؟؟ اذن فيجب ان يكتب الانجيل بالعربي حتي يعرف ان يعظهم به.

اما اصابة ورقة بالعمي فهذه اصابة مستحدثة اي حدثت له علي كبر و هذا لا يمنع انه يكون قد قام بالترجمة في اوقات مبكرة.

اذن فخلاصة الكلام ان وقة كان يقرأ و يكتب الانجيل بالعربية.

اما بخصوص الحديثين و عدم وجود العبرانية فهناك ايضا احاديث بنفس الاسانيد و التي تقول انه كان ينقل من العبرية الي العربية.

و حتي ان لم يوجد حديث يقول ذلك فسيكون هذا بديهي جدا انه ينقل من العبرية لان هذه هي النسخ التي كانت شائعة في تلك المنطقة.

يتبع.


----------



## الحوت (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*

*هذا هو الحديث الذي تريده يا زميل abn_eleslam




108290 - عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت : أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم ، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح ، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء ، وكان يخلو بغار حراء ، فيتحنث فيه - وهو التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن ينزع إلى أهله ، ويتزود لذلك ، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها ، حتى جاءه الحق وهو في غار حراء ، فجاءه الملك فقال : اقرأ ، قال : ما أنا بقارىء . قال : فأخذني فغطني حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، قلت ما أنا بقارىء ، فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، فقلت : ما أنا بقارىء ، فأخذني فغطني الثالثة ، ثم أرسلني فقال : { اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق . خلق الإنسان من علق . اقرأ وربك الأكرم } . فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجف فؤاده ، فدخل على خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها فقال : زملوني زملوني . فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع ، فقال لخديجة وأخبرها الخبر : لقد خشيت على نفسي . فقالت خديجة : كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا ، إنك لتصل الرحم ، وتحمل الكل ، وتكسب المعدوم ، وتقري الضيف ، وتعين على نوائب الحق . فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى ، ابن عم خديجة ، وكان امرءا تنصر في الجاهلية ، وكان يكتب الكتاب العبراني ، فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب ، وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي، فقالت له خديجة : يا بن عم ، اسمع من ابن أخيك . فقال له ورقة : يا بن أخي ماذا ترى ؟ فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى ، فقاله له ورقة : هذا الناموس الذي نزل الله به على موسى ، يا ليتني فيها جذع ، ليتني أكون حيا إذ يخرجك قومك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أومخرجي هم . قال : نعم ، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي ، وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا . ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي ، وفتر الوحي .


الراوي: عائشة
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح
المحدث: البخاري
المصدر: الجامع الصحيح
​

 118398 - كان أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الرؤيا الصادقة في النوم ، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح ، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء ، فكان يلحق بغار حراء ، فيتحنث فيه - قال : والتحنث التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن يرجع إلى أهله ، ويتزود لذلك ، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة ، فيتزود بمثلها ، حتى فجئه الحق وهو في غار حراء ، فجاءه الملك فقال : اقرأ ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما أنا بقارئ ) . قال : ( فأخذني فغطني حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، قلت : ما أنا بقارئ ، فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : اقرأ ، قلت : ما أنا بقارىء ، فأخذني فغطني الثالثة حتى بلغ مني الجهد ، ثم أرسلني فقال : { اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق . خلق الإنسان من علق . اقرأ وربك الأكرم . الذي علم بالقلم } . الآيات إلى قوله : { علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم } ) . فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ترجف بوادره ، حتى دخل على خديجة ، فقال : ( زملوني زملوني ) . فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع . قال لخديجة : ( أي خديجة ، ما لي ، لقد خشيت على نفسي ) . فأخبرها الخبر ، قالت خديجة : كلا ، أبشر ، فوالله لا يخزيك الله أبدا ، فوالله إنك لتصل الرحم ، وتصدق الحديث ، وتحمل الكل ، وتكسب المعدوم ، وتقري الضيف ، وتعين على نوائب الحق . فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل ، وهو ابن عم خديجة أخي أبيها ، وكان امرأ تنصر في الجاهلية ، وكان يكتب الكتاب العربي ، ويكتب من الإنجيل بالعربية ما شاء الله أن يكتب ، وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي ، فقالت خديجة : يا ابن عم ، اسمع من ابن أخيك ، قال ورقة : يا ابن أخي ، ماذا ترى ؟ فأخبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى ، فقال ورقة : هذا الناموس الذي أنزل على موسى ، ليتني فيها جذعا ، ليتني أكون حيا ، ذكر حرفا ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أو مخرجي هم ) . قال ورقة : نعم ، لم يأت رجل بما جئت به إلا أوذي ، وإن يدركني يومك حيا أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا . ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي ، وفتر الوحي فترة ، حتى حزن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .


الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4953
*


*اذن القس ورقة يا زميل كان يقوم ايام رسولك بترجمة الانجيل العبراني المزور التابع للشيعه الابيونية والتي استخدمة بتاليف القران ونسبه الى انه منزل الى عيسى بالقران من العبرية للعربية ..
*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كان يوجد كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية فى عهد الأسلام*

*الموضوع قديم و فيه تطرق للاسلاميات*

*يغلق*


----------

